# Go Fish



## LAW

How do you say "Go Fish" in Spanish when you're playing the "Go Fish" game?


----------



## ILT

I don't know about the actual game "go fish", but in México, when playing cards, "_robar_" (to steal) is the word used to indicate that someone has to take a new card from the deck.

So, following this order of ideas: 

Go fish --> roba

But the literal translation would be "_ve de pesca_".

Welcome to the forums!!!

ILT


----------



## liv1800

Que significa:
GO FIGURE!

Thanks!


----------



## diegodbs

liv1800 said:
			
		

> Que significa:
> GO FIGURE!
> 
> Thanks!


 
¡Imagínate! ¡Figúrate!


----------



## Burrull

I know that "go fish" is a game you play with cards. I would like to know if this game has a name in spanish, and specially, since in english you say "go fish" when somebody ask you for a card you don't have, the words you say in spanish.

Thank you very much for your help.


----------



## Yuribear

Nosotros jugabamos "Pesca".... y lo que respondíamos cuando no teníamos la carta(naipe) era... ¡pesca!


----------



## Burrull

Muchísimas gracias por tu ayuda!


----------



## Mirlo

En Panamá le llamabamos "Pescado" y se juega igual como los americanos
si te preguntan por una carta y no la tienes decias "Pesca"


----------



## jugen

Según tengo entendido la frase es de origen ídisch (basada en "geh vays" - "¡Vaya a saberlo!")  y por lo tanto un tantico sarcástico.
Saludos
JuGen


----------



## Basenjigirl

Also "fíjate", right?

In English, "go figure" isn't always said in a sarcastic tone. It is sometimes an expression of a surprised reaction to some piece of information.


----------



## jugen

Yep, right! Maybe I'm just sarcastic!
j


----------



## zumac

John says: "Why did Tom leave?"
Paul says: "Go figure."

In the above example, Paul is saying the equivalent of "Who knows?"

"Go figure" generally means "You figure it out" or "You go figure it out."

The closest I can come to a Spanish translation is:
"Quien sabe" or "Sepa Dios".

A coloquial expression in Mexico would be "Sepa la fregada".

Saludos.


----------



## Basenjigirl

zumac said:


> John says: "Why did Tom leave?"
> Paul says: "Go figure."
> 
> In the above example, Paul is saying the equivalent of "Who knows?"
> 
> "Go figure" generally means "You figure it out" or "You go figure it out."



Yes, but sometimes "go figure" is used to express surprise. 
I don't have the energy to write a snappy dialogue, so just trust me on this one.


----------



## Mariacarolina

Zumac... nunca antes he oído la expresión:  Sepa la fregada.  Por favor, puede dar mas ejemplos de esta frase.  Es chistoso.

Gracias.


----------



## srta chicken

Basenji girl wrote
Yes, but sometimes "go figure" is used to express surprise. 

I think in Spanish what people would say in a situation like this goes something like, "Como son las cosas" .


----------



## heidita

srta chicken said:


> Basenji girl wrote
> Yes, but sometimes "go figure" is used to express surprise.
> 
> I think in Spanish what people would say in a situation like this goes something like, "Como son las cosas" .


 
En España diríamos: 

*Vete tu a saber...*

*A saber....*

No sé dónde has podido oír esa frase.


----------



## abeltio

Argentina: ¡¿Quién se lo hubiera imaginado?! o ¡Imaginate! o ¡Quién lo hubiera dicho! o ¡A quién se le hubiera ocurrido!... hay muchas... una de las más irónicas creo que es:... psst, mirá vos!

Hay


----------



## elchoco

Padre: Como?  Me hija se encontraba en el vestidor de chicos?  Que narices hacia ella alli?
Profe:  Go figure!


----------



## sinclair001

Go figure Imagínate

http://209.85.165.104/search?q=cache...lnk&cd=3&gl=co


----------



## zumac

Mariacarolina said:


> Zumac... nunca antes he oído la expresión: Sepa la fregada. Por favor, puede dar mas ejemplos de esta frase. Es chistoso.
> 
> Gracias.


¿Donde se fue Juan? ... Sepa la fregada.
¿Donde se fue Juan? ... Sepa la chingada.

"Fregada" es una manera de disfrazar "chingada", en México óbviamente.

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

srta chicken said:


> Basenji girl wrote
> Yes, but sometimes "go figure" is used to express surprise.
> 
> I think in Spanish what people would say in a situation like this goes something like, "Como son las cosas" .


 
Yes, "go figure" can be used to express surprise.
You put coins into a soda machine, and nothing comes out.
Then you say: "go figure."

Saludos.


----------



## zumac

elchoco said:


> Padre: Como? Me hija se encontraba en el vestidor de chicos? Que narices hacia ella alli?
> Profe: Go figure!


 
¡Buenísimo, Choco!

Saludos.


----------



## malpaso

Puedes traducirlo líbremente como : " 'Pa que veas" o "Para que veas", que es más natural en España decir algo así cuando un hecho te soprende por ser inesperado.

Malpaso


----------



## lqs2n

Un estudiante escribio "go figure" en su informe.  Se que no tiene razon pero no se como decirlo en espanol.  Por ejemplo:  a ella le gustan las artes marciales pero tambien le gusta fumar.  Go figure!
El dijo va figura.  Entiendo que esto no es correcta, pero como se dice?

Les pido perdon por no usar los accentos.  Se que son muy importantes, pero no  se hacerlos en este programa.

Muchas gracias,
Linda


----------



## aztlaniano

Vete a saber.
Se entiende - vete a saber qué explicación pueda tener.


----------



## lqs2n

Aztlaniano:  Muchas gracias por contestarme tan rapidamente.

Linda


----------



## zumac

lqs2n said:


> Un estudiante escribio "go figure" en su informe. Se que no tiene razon pero no se como decirlo en espanol. Por ejemplo: a ella le gustan las artes marciales pero tambien le gusta fumar. Go figure!
> El dijo va figura. Entiendo que esto no es correcta, pero como se dice?
> 
> Les pido perdon por no usar los accentos. Se que son muy importantes, pero no se hacerlos en este programa.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Linda


How about:

Vete a saber.
¿Quién diría?
Vaya.
Menuda.

Saludos.


----------



## lqs2n

Muchas gracias, Zumac.

Linda


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

También:

¿Te lo puedes creer?


----------



## Dlyons

Se utiliza cuando una pregunta no tiene una respuesta lógica. 
¡Qué sorprendente! o ¡Típico!

[Second thought]
I thought ¡vete a saber! or ¡vaya usté a saber! would be more like "Who knows!".  To me that's a bit different.
So Valeria's ¿Te lo puedes creer? seems closer.

Have I got it wrong?


----------



## Valeria Mesalina

Alucina...


----------



## lqs2n

Valeria Mesalina said:


> También:
> 
> ¿Te lo puedes creer?


 
Muchas gracias por ayudarme.


----------



## lqs2n

Dlyons said:


> Se utiliza cuando una pregunta no tiene una respuesta lógica.
> ¡Qué sorprendente! o ¡Típico!
> 
> [Second thought]
> I thought ¡vete a saber! or ¡vaya usté a saber! would be more like "Who knows!". To me that's a bit different.
> So Valeria's ¿Te lo puedes creer? seems closer.
> 
> Have I got it wrong?


 
Gracias Dlyons,
Linda


----------



## frangs

De acuerdo que para mí en España lo más normal sería:

- ¡imagínate! (para la situación de sorpresa)

- Quién sabe... (cuando no tienes idea de la respuesta)


----------



## Jose Ivan

Dlyons said:


> Se utiliza cuando una pregunta no tiene una respuesta lógica.
> ¡Qué sorprendente! o ¡Típico!
> 
> [Second thought]
> I thought ¡vete a saber! or ¡vaya usté a saber! would be more like "Who knows!". To me that's a bit different.
> So Valeria's ¿Te lo puedes creer? seems closer.
> 
> Have I got it wrong?


 
Creo que "¡Ve tu a saber!", es una traducción bastante cercana, claro dependiendo del contexto. Claro que "go figure" y "who knows" son bastante diferentes en inglés pero en español, la expresión "ve tu a saber" encaja muy bien.

En mi opinión: 

para _go figure_ _(sorpesa):_
1.Como son las cosas.
2.¿Quién lo hubiera dicho? 
3.¿Quién diríá? 
4 ¡Irónico!
5. ¡Imaginate!


para _go figure (cuando no sabes la respuesta, no tienes idea):_
1. Sepa Dios_._
2. Ve tu a saber (la más literal de las traducciones, pero no necesariamente la que carga el significado más cercano)
3. Quien sabe.


Hay montenes de expesiones que podrían usarse más o menos de una forma similar a "go figure", distintos paises y distantas regiones van a tener formas diferentes de decirlo, especialmente porque es una expresión coloquial. Estas son algunas de las que me vinieron a la mente. Todo depente del contexto, del lugar y del tono en que se digan.


----------



## musicadri24

lqs2n said:


> Un estudiante escribio "go figure" en su informe. Se que no tiene razon pero no se como decirlo en espanol. Por ejemplo: a ella le gustan las artes marciales pero tambien le gusta fumar. Go figure!
> El dijo va figura. Entiendo que esto no es correcta, pero como se dice?
> 
> Les pido perdon por no usar los accentos. Se que son muy importantes, pero no se hacerlos en este programa.
> 
> Muchas gracias,
> Linda


 

Lo más común en la mayoría de los países hispanohablantes sería: "Quién lo diría?" o "Quién lo creería?". En algunos países dirías "Imagínate!"


----------



## aztlaniano

musicadri24 said:


> Lo más común en la mayoría de los países hispanohablantes sería: "Quién lo diría?" o "Quién lo creería?". En algunos países dirías "Imagínate!"


Me parece que estas expresiones de asombro serían "Who would have thought it? Who could believe it? Y Can you imagine?
_Go figure_ indica que se está ante un aparente sinsentido, un misterio, algo que supera la comprensión de quien habla, con un matíz de indiferencia - que no le interesa excesivamente a quien habla enterarse de la explicación que pueda tener, le trae sin cuidado.


----------



## Dlyons

aztlaniano said:


> Me parece que estas expresiones de asombro serían "Who would have thought it? Who could believe it? Y Can you imagine?
> _Go figure_ indica que se está ante un aparente sinsentido, un misterio, algo que supera la comprensión de quien habla, con un matíz de indiferencia - que no le interesa excesivamente a quien habla enterarse de la explicación que pueda tener, le trae sin cuidado.



So would you still go with "Vete a saber" ?


----------



## gladnhart

I think "Go figure!" is short for
"Go Figure it out!" In other words, 
"It doesn't add up." In other words, 
"It doesn't make any sense!"


----------



## aztlaniano

Dlyons said:


> So would you still go with "Vete a saber" ?


Yes, in the case of the martial arts enthusiast who smokes, although it's often used as a rhetorical "who knows why/god only knows why".

Edit -
I agree with gladnhart, that "go figure" = "it doesn't make any sense" (to me) = no le veo/encuentro el sentido


----------



## mameytree

I agree with Valeria and José Iván. 
"Imagínate" o "Te lo puedes creer" si se trata de sorpresa, 
y "Sepa Dios" o "Quién sabe" si es más de no saber la respuesta.

"Vete a saber" me suena rarito.


----------



## aztlaniano

mameytree said:


> I agree with Valeria and José Iván.
> "Imagínate" o "Te lo puedes creer" si se trata de sorpresa,
> y "Sepa Dios" o "Quién sabe" si es más de no saber la respuesta.
> "Vete a saber" me suena rarito.


 
Sostengo que "go figure" no expresa sorpresa, sino que la persona que habla no entiende algo, le parece que carece de lógica, pero tampoco le importa gran cosa.


----------



## mameytree

Tienes razón, Aztlaniano. Lo que quería decir era que era más una cuestión de intonación, no de significado en sí.


----------



## gladnhart

Estoy de acuerdo con Aztlaniano. Pero, él  tiene que vaciar sus mensajes privados.


----------



## piuet

Se me ocurren un par de frases que pueden equivaler al *go figure*. Una es *vete a saber* y la otra, aunque sea un poco coloquial, *ya ves tú*.


----------



## Moritzchen

De acuerdo, "vaya a saber".


----------



## 080109

Hi, I was just looking for this translation as well.
The Spanish edition of the Go Fish game is translated as ¡Pesca! here:  http://www.amazon.com/Fish-Game-Cards-Spanish-Edition/dp/1589479912
I also found ¡A pescar! here: ¡A pescar!
Hope this helps someone else out in the future


----------



## pocumus

Vayan a imaginarse o imaginense


----------



## aztlaniano

pocumus said:


> Vayan a imaginarse o imaginense


That seems too much like a an exclamation to me, an expression of surprise, such as "who'd have thunk it!" (Who would have thought it!), whereas "go figure" es un simple comentario, en el sentido de que algo parece contradictorio o carece de una explicación aparente, pero tampoco tiene intrigado a quien habla. Por ejemplo, un amigo te cuenta que un conocido rapero acaba de grabar un elepé de coplas. Como a ti no te interesan mucho ni las coplas ni el rap, dices "go figure". Si el amigo te lo plantea en forma de pregunta, "Now why would he do that?", una posible respuesta comparable, que también implica algo de indiferencia, sería "(That/It) beats me", "ni idea" o,"me supera".


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

lqs2n said:


> A ella le gustan las artes marciales pero *también* le gusta fumar.  Go figure!




- ¡Qué raro...!
- ¡Será raro...!?
- ¡Qué cosa más rara...!
- ¡No lo entiendo...!
- ¡Quién lo entiende...!?
- ¡No hay quién lo entienda...!
- ¡Te lo puedes creer...?

- Psss...
(muy lacónico - casi sin decir nada; más que nada, basado en la expresión facial y el lenguaje corporal)


(*) Vulgares
- ¡Joder...!
- ¡Qué huevos...!
- ¡Qué cojones (es eso)...!?

(*) Jergales
- ¡Flipo...!
- ¡(Es) de flipar...!


----------



## elprofe

Si estuviera hablando con un amigo, diría:
_A ella le gustan las artes marciales pero también le gusta fumar. Vete a saber por qué...
A ella le gustan las artes marciales pero también le gusta fumar. Cosas suyas...! (o Cosas de "nombre")
A ella le gustan las artes marciales pero tambien le gusta fumar. ¿Tú lo entiendes? porque yo no...
A ella le gustan las artes marciales pero tambien le gusta fumar. Un poco raro ¿no?
A ella le gustan las artes marciales pero tambien le gusta fumar. De locos xD
A ella le gustan las artes marciales pero tambien le gusta fumar. Pues eso... _(acompañado de un gesto con la cara de "ayy... esta chica no cambia!)


----------



## budhiprema

Es lo mismo que 'well I never'?


----------



## michelmontescuba

En mi opinión la frase mas adecuada para este contexto es "¡Quien lo entiende...¡?, como propuso Cerros de Úbeda.


----------



## pc1985

Soy de los EEUU, perdona mi español mal. El uso principal de 'go figure' es para decir que algo no es logico o esperado; esto es, que va contra de lo que una pensaria pasar o ser el caso.

Por ejemplo, una persona está viajando por 5 dias a un lugar que está soleado 360 dias del año, y hay lluvia todos los dias del viaje. La persona dice:
'The weather there is pretty much always perfect, yet it's pouring when we arrive and then rains all day every single day of the trip. Go figure.'

O tal vez a un lugar de 'check cashing,' un negocio que convierte los cheques a efectivo:
'I spend all this money on bulletproof glass and cameras, and my own employee steals from me right out of the cash register. Go figure.'

Eso cubre 95% del uso del frase. Es un frase que incluso la gente estadounidense a veces usan 'incorrectamente,' en modos un poco diferente que la arriba, pero siempre es sobre algo ilogico, inesperado, raro.

Estoy de acuerdo aztlaniano que a veces es un frase dicho con un poco de exclamacion, pero normalmente está dicho un poco sarcasticamente, o con ironia o 'dry humor' 'humor seco,' o lamentacion (sobre algo que normalmente no seria muy serio).


----------

